# Is this a MF50?



## Matt_T_Dot (Jul 29, 2008)

My brother is looking to buy a tractor and found this for $3000. Says it's a Massey-Ferguson Model 50 4-cyl gas. It has no model number anywhere. Is there a sure way to determine if it's actually a model 50? Here's a picture.



http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm95/Ctaggart/IMG_1000.jpg


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Yes - with the model number 

Sorry I couldn't resist. I'm sure one of our resident experts will come along and answer your question. 

Welcome to the Tractor Forum.

Andy


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

It would appear to be a Massey 50 although it looks to have a few pieces of the trim and missing and a front tow bumper frame added. Strange thing is it looks to be identical to the tractor Sassey Massey posted a picture of right down to the book laying on the hood under the steering wheel, the missing hood ornamental piece, and added on tow frame to the front axle. Are these two tractors one in the same?


----------



## Matt_T_Dot (Jul 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TF Admin _
> *It would appear to be a Massey 50 although it looks to have a few pieces of the trim and missing and a front tow bumper frame added. Strange thing is it looks to be identical to the tractor Sassey Massey posted a picture of right down to the book laying on the hood under the steering wheel, the missing hood ornamental piece, and added on tow frame to the front axle. Are these two tractors one in the same? *


Good eye. He asked me to try to find out a little more about this particular model so I found this forum. Funny thing is, he found it too. Only after his post did he see that I had posted on the same forum and let me know in an Email earlier today. Great minds think alike? I dunno, but it does speak to the ease of finding this particular forum.


----------



## Matt_T_Dot (Jul 29, 2008)

Does anyone know what type of oil to use as transmisison fluid? I've heard it's best to use a GL1 type mineral oil, as the bronze and brass parts will pit and corrode in the presence of additives. What does everyone else use in their older tractors. I've recently found this one to be a 1958. Too old for GL4/5 oils?


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

I always try to stick with the oils that the manufacturer originally recommended. If that isn't available anymore check with your auto/tractor parts supplier to see what they recommend. You are right about some oils pitting the bronze and brass parts on these older tractors. I have several older Gravely walkbehinds that I need to be careful what gear oils I use for the same reason.

Andy


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

The 50's and the 65's are about the same in size and looks. But all 65's that I have ever seen were 4 cyl.diesel,(maybe some were gas) had power steering and a 4speed main trans or multi-power. The 50 might have power steering but never had wet brakes that some 65's had. Wet brake rear ends have roundish notches either in the axle flange or in the diff. housing (forget)where the two meet. Wet brake tractors took a different oil than those without.


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

Matt_T_Dot said:


> Does anyone know what type of oil to use as transmisison fluid? I've heard it's best to use a GL1 type mineral oil, as the bronze and brass parts will pit and corrode in the presence of additives. What does everyone else use in their older tractors. I've recently found this one to be a 1958. Too old for GL4/5 oils?


Straight 30 weight would be good.


----------

